# Transmission Issues with 2011 Cruze



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

The smoothness of the transmission will improve as the TCM adapts to your driving characteristics. The downshifts are something that alot of us have noticed when the car was new. At 3000 miles, I can still notice the downshift a bit, but it is not nearly as abrupt as it was when the car has less than 1000 on it. Im sure there is still a bit of optimization left in the program. Shawn is above 5000 miles and says his has smoothed right out to his satisfaction.
Be patient and let your new car get used to you. As you become more familiar with it as well, everything will sort out.


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

i wouldn't be too concerned about a 500 RPM spike when the engine is downshifting it's self after all 500 RPM isn't too much to cause concern however all the automatic transmission cars and tiptronic cars i've driven never had this happen. Maybe there is a Chevy Cruze transmission problem were not aware of as yet, or it could just be how that transmission operates.

I would like to hear what ChevyMGR has to say about this.


----------



## jeremylanders (Feb 10, 2011)

I just picked it up from the dealer today and they put the new software on that just came out last week. I still have the problem, I just hope it will sort it's self out after a few more miles. There are nearly 3000 miles and it's showing no signs of getting better. It is a very noticeable jerk while driving and feels like someone is hitting my car from behind. I just want this to be a smooth transition. The service manager at the dealer say this is normal in a transmission with a turbo charger but I dont believe it.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

If you have the transmission update you should be good to go. Unless you have over 3k miles, ignore what funky things the transmission does. It goes away over time as your miles increase. Around 3k is when most others stopped having problem. 

Currently at 7k and it's beautifully smooth imo


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

That was my experience to. I was ready to give mine back for the first couple of months but it eventually straightened out and is perfect now.


----------



## pablowest (Apr 10, 2011)

jeremylanders said:


> I have had my Cruze 1LT for a little over a month now and I have an issue with the transmission.
> 
> When I am driving at low speeds in neighborhoods and what not, I will get it up to about 30 MPH and then let off the gas peddle as the speed decreases everything is fine until it gets around the 20 MPH mark. At that point the RPMs will spike about 500 RPMs. It is not a smooth transition and jerks you back a bit. It seems unsafe to me. But I can avoid this by applying the break. But I shouldn't have to apply the break just to get a smooth transition from 2nd gear to 1st gear. Every other car I have driven does have a smooth transition.
> 
> I have taken this to two different dealerships an they both tell me this is the way it's suppose to be. It's very annoying and I am wondering if there is anyone else experiencing this problem and is there any way to fix it?


Hi Jeremylanders. I experience it before but the same experience of what the dealership told me. I hope that we can fix it.


----------



## avenue (Feb 7, 2011)

How much is it going to mess up the computer if there are two drivers, with completely different driving styles?


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

Two drivers won't mess it up. The learning process has more to do with engine behavior and operating conditions than driver behavior. It'll be fine.


----------



## eriecruizer (Mar 6, 2011)

*Seven Speed Cruze Tranny on the way ?*

GM filed for a patent in partnership with SAIC for a seven speed dual clutch transmission for front-wheel drive vehicles. This could eventually find its way into models like the Cruze. The tranny was revealed in conjunction with the GM - SAIC turbocharged direct injected gas engines that displace between 1.0 and 1.5 liters so there's a strong hint of using the new tranny and direct injection engine on the Cruze. Nothing on horsepower or torque yet. Source Auto Evolution. 

One of our minor disappointments with the Cruze was the 1.4 L was not direct injection. Even better fuel economy is in the works !


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...yeah, my 2009 Pontiac Vibe (nee' NUMMI-made Toyota Matrix) has DI and gets excellent MPG when cruising, even with the 4-speed automatic.


----------



## jeremylanders (Feb 10, 2011)

So I have 3500 and I still have the problem...But i think it may be slowly going away. it is getting less and less noticeable so I hope it's working itself out I will keep you posted.


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

jeremylanders said:


> So I have 3500 and I still have the problem...But i think it may be slowly going away. it is getting less and less noticeable so I hope it's working itself out I will keep you posted.



I don't mean to be the negative guy of your thread at all, but before I bought this car I researched a ton out of it and some websites that offered videos of it mentioned how the transmission is very finicky. I'm experiencing this when I do get the chance to drive the Cruze. If you don't notice a change in shifting, bug the dealer till they replace it man......it almost makes me cry because I get this feeling that Chevy will replace this tranny with a better one if the Cruze sticks around for a bit.


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

personally i like the stiff shifting "smooth" shifting transmissions make me feel like im in an old lady car plus when a transmission is shifting smoothly or slowly (same thing) the clutches are slipping which is harder on the transmission. a stiffer shifting transmission will last longer the a "smooth" shifting one.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

fenix said:


> personally i like the stiff shifting "smooth" shifting transmissions make me feel like im in an old lady car plus when a transmission is shifting smoothly or slowly (same thing) the clutches are slipping which is harder on the transmission. a *stiffer* *shifting transmission will last longer the a "smooth" shifting one*.


...not always true, because it depends upon TIME & FORCE of engagement as well as the SPEED and TORQUE-transmitted at each engagement.

...where's our member from GM Powertrains Transmissions?


----------



## budd (Apr 12, 2011)

mine did the same untill it hit maybe a thousand or so miles. thats the same thing my salesman told me also, about the tranny learning my driving habits to find the best shift points for better gas mileage. i have almost 2400 miles on it now and it's been shifting fine. mine almost felt like a manuel tranny when letting off the gas.


----------



## Derek_sngr (Apr 17, 2011)

I have around 1800 on my cruze I've noticed the same thing but figured it was cause it was new. After reading that others have experienced the same issue and in time it resolved makes me feel confident about my cruze's transmission once more.


----------



## 72oly300 (Apr 9, 2011)

All the "decades" manufacturers have had to refine 4 speed transmissions - these 6 speeds have only been around for several years. I've never driven any brand vehicle with a 6 speed that is as buttery smooth as the 4 speed in my 2009 Silverado. There are too many "gears"....... In time - transmission calibrations will be inproved. Frankly, the 1.4L turbo motor in a Cruze is a fairly high-output engine. High output and performance typically means things are not so smooth.


----------



## melhart74 (May 10, 2011)

I am having the same issue. I purchased mu 2011 LS Cruze in February, after 800 miles my transmission died. They had to replace the whole transmission. I now have 6000 miles on my car and it still drives very rough and jerks while up shifting and down shifting. I am so disappointed!!


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

melhart74 said:


> I am having the same issue. I purchased mu 2011 LS Cruze in February, after 800 miles my transmission died. They had to replace the whole transmission. I now have 6000 miles on my car and it still drives very rough and jerks while up shifting and down shifting. I am so disappointed!!


How does a transmission "die" ? Was there an explanation, or was the dealer just replacing parts - in this case a whole tranny? I have never heard of this from anyone here. My LS smoothed out at about 500 miles. When I first got it I was "spitting nails" at the dealer with complaints but they said "if your VIN # dosen't call for any software updates or reflashes or whatever, we don't touch it." I'm glad they took this kind of responsible stance on the issue because since then I've heard that "applying the updates to a non listed VIN can actually cause more and worse problems". Just asking. You know the old addage: If it ain't broke, don't fix it - especially if fixing it will break it!


----------



## Voxjackdotcom (May 30, 2011)

I have experienced similar problems myself. I get spikes of 5000 RPM's that feels like the transmission is slipping. It also sounds like someone that has a manual transmission and is letting the clutch out too slow. The car will not go. I consider this dangerous if I am trying to get out in traffic and the car will not pull out fast enough, giving time for oncoming traffic to catch up with me. 

Also, I was averaging 32 MPG city and highway combined. Since this problem showed up, I am averaging 24. That is a problem for me.

I will be taking it to the dealer in the morning. I will keep you posted as to what they do about it. 3800 miles is when the seeming "slipping" problem started. No problems before that.

***By the way, I love this car. I have confidence the dealer will make it right**


----------



## Voxjackdotcom (May 30, 2011)

Dropped the car off this morning. Now it is getting 21.8 MPG. They seem very eager to help. They didn't even try to explain it away. They are picking up the bill on the rental as well. Said it should be a couple of days.

Royal Chevrolet in Richmond, VA


----------



## doc03 (May 18, 2011)

This morning I stopped on a hill and when I started again the transmission stayed in 1st gear well over 5000 RPM. I thought the motor was going to blow and let up on the gas so it would shift. My old Tempo did that a couple times just before the trans went out.


----------



## Jroc26 (May 31, 2011)

I test drove a Cruze LTZ RS yesterday and first thing leaving the dealers lot the car fell flat on its face and made a horrible 1-2 shift that even my passenger noticed right away and said something about. The rest of the drive it shifted odd but not that bad, I dunno that might have pushed me into a 2012 Focus. I'm not trying to troll I really liked the car but it definately has issues with the transmission programming at least.


----------



## ScottNWDW (Apr 24, 2011)

I just took my car in for the 2 recalls and after getting it back the transmission is running a lot smoother than it was. Prior to bringing it in at lower speeds it would seem erratic and hard shifting. After receiving the car back all is smooth.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Jroc26 said:


> I test drove a Cruze LTZ RS yesterday and first thing leaving the dealers lot the car fell flat on its face and made a horrible 1-2 shift that even my passenger noticed right away and said something about. The rest of the drive it shifted odd but not that bad, I dunno that might have pushed me into a 2012 Focus. I'm not trying to troll I really liked the car but it definately has issues with the transmission programming at least.[/QUO
> The trans does smooth out over time, it has to "learn" your driving style. My LTZ did similar on the test drive, but still liked the Cruze more than the Ford. Shifts fine now. Don't make this your deciding factor in purchase, but if you like really like the Ford, go for it. Life's too short.


----------



## agm332 (Apr 4, 2011)

I've got 2200 miles on mine and it is still shifts jerky and slow between gears and when I first start it up, it is very slugish. All this talk of waiting for it to smooth out is BS. My wife bought a 2011 Mazda CX-7 that has the same set up. A turbo 4 cylinder with a 6 speed tranny and it has been a pleasure to drive from day 1. If Japan can build a smooth running turbo with a 6 speed, why can't GM?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

trade your automatics in for a manual and problem solved!!! kidding


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

agm332 said:


> I've got 2200 miles on mine and it is still shifts jerky and slow between gears and when I first start it up, it is very slugish. All this talk of waiting for it to smooth out is BS. My wife bought a 2011 Mazda CX-7 that has the same set up. A turbo 4 cylinder with a 6 speed tranny and it has been a pleasure to drive from day 1. If Japan can build a smooth running turbo with a 6 speed, why can't GM?


I think I agree with you. I have 2,300 miles on mine and it still shifts like crap more than not. Have gotten some pretty rough shifts (up and down) recently with just easing the gas pedal. I still have NO clue why GM would make a transmission like this for a car that was going to be their "savior". It makes no sense to me. Other than the tranny, the car has been ok.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

"mine almost felt like a manuel tranny when letting off the gas."

funny thing I just said that to a friend the other day. besides some stiffness when the engine is cold my transmission has been fine so far. I currently have 1100 miles.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

jsusanka said:


> "mine almost felt like a manuel tranny when letting off the gas."
> 
> funny thing I just said that to a friend the other day. besides some stiffness when the engine is cold my transmission has been fine so far. I currently have 1100 miles.


EXACTLY! I have only driven a manual a few times in my life, but that is what it feels like- the wrong gear and "lugging".


----------



## BH09 (Feb 23, 2012)

I have had my 2011 cruze since last January, I currently have 13000 miles on it and ive experienced the same issues with the shifting. Its dangerous how my rpms will accelerate between 4 and 5 when I am only driving between 20 or 30 mph. Its scarier even when the rpms wont come back down and my car has a lag when im trying to get onto a highway. Ive taken it to my dealer 3 times since ive gotten it and they just rush me out saying that its the way the car operates. Now my engine started making a strange noise while idle, like an old cluncker using all it has to run. My engine light came on yesterday and now the engine is making a new noise, almost a squeal. I called a different dealer to check it out tomorrow, but it seems like a lot of other people are having the same issues. Has anyone else had their light come on?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

BH09 said:


> I have had my 2011 cruze since last January, I currently have 13000 miles on it and ive experienced the same issues with the shifting. Its dangerous how my rpms will accelerate between 4 and 5 when I am only driving between 20 or 30 mph. Its scarier even when the rpms wont come back down and my car has a lag when im trying to get onto a highway. Ive taken it to my dealer 3 times since ive gotten it and they just rush me out saying that its the way the car operates. Now my engine started making a strange noise while idle, like an old cluncker using all it has to run. My engine light came on yesterday and now the engine is making a new noise, almost a squeal. I called a different dealer to check it out tomorrow, but it seems like a lot of other people are having the same issues. Has anyone else had their light come on?


BH09,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have been experiencing with your vehicle. I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your visit to the dealership. If you have any further questions please feel free to message me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

BH09 said:


> I have had my 2011 cruze since last January, I currently have 13000 miles on it and ive experienced the same issues with the shifting. Its dangerous how my rpms will accelerate between 4 and 5 when I am only driving between 20 or 30 mph. Its scarier even when the rpms wont come back down and my car has a lag when im trying to get onto a highway. Ive taken it to my dealer 3 times since ive gotten it and they just rush me out saying that its the way the car operates. Now my engine started making a strange noise while idle, like an old cluncker using all it has to run. My engine light came on yesterday and now the engine is making a new noise, almost a squeal. I called a different dealer to check it out tomorrow, but it seems like a lot of other people are having the same issues. Has anyone else had their light come on?


I finally brought my 2011 LTZ RS in today for the 2 recalls- the steering wheel and the transmission selector position. I also had to have one of my RS symbols on the passenger door replaced because the red tape inside the RS was peeling. GM solved this problem for 2012 by taking out the RED lining and just making them plain silver. Luckily the one they ordered had the red lining- I think. When I first went in I asked her if the one they ordered had the red lining, but she did not know. I told her if it was plain silver don't change it. I said I would glue the tape back in. I never did ask what happened. The one on the door has the red and looks ok. I don't know if it's the replacement or if they glued the red tape back in? Whatever.

My car has 6,805 miles on it. It was a year old on Valentine's Day last week. I figured this was a good time to tell them how* UNHAPPY* I was with the shifting and the lack of response at times when I step on the gas. I know it has a "learning" transmission, but 12 months is long enough to learn something. They said they would check it? About 1 1/2 hours later they said my car was ready. Since I only live a few miles from the dealer, I really have not had a chance to see if there is ANY difference with how it acts. Time will tell. However, they did find some "recall/TSB"?:-*N4199 Instrument Cluster Reprogramming with SPS 1317 WC 0.40 CC:0521 FC:9096 *I have NO clue what this was about or if it has anything to do with my shifting. I doubt it. I don't ask a lot of questions because when you can't even spell CRUZE correctly, I'm a little leary about reliable answers. My car is a lease, so I don't worry too much because if there is something wrong with the car, GM gets it back in 2 years and it becomes their problem. If I can find this topic again, I will let you know if anything has changed for the better- HOPEFULLY it won't be worse!


----------



## sheleb1 (Sep 16, 2011)

BH09, I brought my 2011 LT auto to the dealer recently with this complaint as well. After they checked my VIN#, and found that I have the latest transmission programming in my vehicle, I received (almost verbatum) the same answer. When I told them that I feel this is a serious safety issue, they offered to check the programming and take it for a drive. 40 minutes later, I was told that the car is operating 'normally' and there is nothing further to do. 
Now, I've driven many cars in my days, and never experienced one where I was actually nervous about pulling out into fast moving traffic, because I wasn't sure how the car was going to react. I feel that the way this transmission operates is definitely a safety issue, and something needs to be done about it before someone gets hurt! If anyone reading this has similar transmission concerns, please report it to your dealer. Hopefully, with many voices, something will be done about it!


----------



## budd (Apr 12, 2011)

i have a 2011 cruze ls automatic and so far i've had no problems at all with the exception of the earlier recalls. i've had it for a year jan. 30 this year. it has 11008 miles on it. i know i'll probably be sorry i posted this,jinxing myself lol. but i like this car.


----------



## kw2464 (Mar 2, 2012)

I bought a 2011 cruze I am very satisfied no issues but consumer reports says it has poor reliability


----------



## bobokity (Nov 1, 2011)

My Cruze is only 8 months old, 6,000 miles, Automatic and the transmission issues are very dangerous where I live. Lots of hills, sharp turns etc. The transmission issue is scaring me to death. I can't accelerate properly. When I first take off there is a grinding noise in 1st. When slowing down to a light and then it turns green, I can't accelerate and my RPM's are up to 4-5,

Here's something new, my windows have moisture at the seals? on the inside of the car

Here's another, put your fingers where the top of your windshield meets the liner: it is open? not sealed or tucked. Mine is and so are other cars, Dealer said it's suppose to be that way.


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

^^
If you have a legitimate complaint, file it at Home | Safercar -- National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA).


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

bobokity said:


> My Cruze is only 8 months old, 6,000 miles, Automatic and the transmission issues are very dangerous where I live. Lots of hills, sharp turns etc. The transmission issue is scaring me to death. I can't accelerate properly. When I first take off there is a grinding noise in 1st. When slowing down to a light and then it turns green, I can't accelerate and my RPM's are up to 4-5,
> 
> Here's something new, my windows have moisture at the seals? on the inside of the car
> 
> Here's another, put your fingers where the top of your windshield meets the liner: it is open? not sealed or tucked. Mine is and so are other cars, Dealer said it's suppose to be that way.



bobokity,
Have you had your dealer look at your transmission? If not I would suggest that you take your Cruze to the dealership and have them take it for a drive so they can feel what you are trying to explain to them. I would like you to keep me posted on this. If you have any additional questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## JoeCruze (Feb 24, 2011)

My car just recently turned 1 and has just over 23000KM on it. 

I've never been a big fan of the shift since I drove the car off the lot. It did smooth out after the first 1500KM, but there would be the odd times where the jerks would come back. I've talked to my dealer at least twice when it was in for it's first oil change and when it was in for the 2 Safety Recall notices (Steering and Gear Position). Again the typical "Oh, that's just the way it is".

Today, I got about halfway to work and the check engine light came on. I had my code reader in the glove box and sure enough, there's an issue in the Transmission. So I turned around and headed to the Dealership.

I will keep updates as I learn more.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

JoeCruze said:


> My car just recently turned 1 and has just over 23000KM on it.
> 
> I've never been a big fan of the shift since I drove the car off the lot. It did smooth out after the first 1500KM, but there would be the odd times where the jerks would come back. I've talked to my dealer at least twice when it was in for it's first oil change and when it was in for the 2 Safety Recall notices (Steering and Gear Position). Again the typical "Oh, that's just the way it is".
> 
> ...



PLEASE keep us informed! Mine is better than it was, but it's still very jerky. At least they seem to have solved the LACK of response when stepping on the gas and pulling out into a main road! THAT was scary when the car would not go unless I FLOORED it. Tell me that's normal! Life is too short to get aggravated. I just don't like to get screwed OR the run-a-round! I went through that ONCE with my 1999 Chrysler 300M Motor Trend Car of The Year- NEVER again! 

I did NOT buy an automatic so that I could shift it myself! WHY? I want to put it in *D* and drive without jerking back and forth! I had the 2 safety recalls also. My car was a year old in February- Valentine's Day. I have 7,349 miles on it now. I don't drive that much so the jerking is almost tolerable. I don't think I'll be buying another one in 2 years when this lease is done. This is WHY I like to lease. If I owned the car and wanted to sell it, who would want a car that shifts like this? With a lease, GM gets it back- jerky shifting and all!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

JoeCruze said:


> My car just recently turned 1 and has just over 23000KM on it.
> 
> I've never been a big fan of the shift since I drove the car off the lot. It did smooth out after the first 1500KM, but there would be the odd times where the jerks would come back. I've talked to my dealer at least twice when it was in for it's first oil change and when it was in for the 2 Safety Recall notices (Steering and Gear Position). Again the typical "Oh, that's just the way it is".
> 
> ...




JoeCruze,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I would like you to keep us updated on the outcome of this issue. Also if you have any further questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## JoeCruze (Feb 24, 2011)

I was able to drive the car to the dealership where I've serviced both my Pontiacs in the past and where I service my Buick Century presently. My regular mechanic there was able to pull a P0796 and P0700 code from his OBDC reader. Unfortunately he's leaving the dealership for a couple days on business and won't have the time to pull the Cruze's Transmission apart before then. I'm having it towed from that dealership to the dealership where I bought the vehicle to have them take care of it there. That dealership will provide me with a rental in the meantime.

I don't know yet what this overall job will entail or if it will require replacement, but if so, there is no way I will accept a rebuilt transmission. No vehicle should have this major a failure 1 year out the gate. 

@Stacy - I see you are based out of GM Customer Service in Michigan. I don't know if it was asked or not, but should I require your services, are you able to do anything for us Canucks north of the border?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

JoeCruze said:


> @Stacy - I see you are based out of GM Customer Service in Michigan. I don't know if it was asked or not, but should I require your services, are you able to do anything for us* Canucks *north of the border?


...excellent question! Maybe she has a *maple-leaf *counterpart to tell us about?


----------



## Higgs Boson (Mar 7, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> PLEASE keep us informed! Mine is better than it was, but it's still very jerky. At least they seem to have solved the LACK of response when stepping on the gas and pulling out into a main road! THAT was scary when the car would not go unless I FLOORED it. Tell me that's normal! Life is too short to get aggravated. I just don't like to get screwed OR the run-a-round! I went through that ONCE with my 1999 Chrysler 300M Motor Trend Car of The Year- NEVER again!
> 
> I did NOT buy an automatic so that I could shift it myself! WHY? I want to put it in *D* and drive without jerking back and forth! I had the 2 safety recalls also. My car was a year old in February- Valentine's Day. I have 7,349 miles on it now. I don't drive that much so the jerking is almost tolerable. I don't think I'll be buying another one in 2 years when this lease is done. This is WHY I like to lease. If I owned the car and wanted to sell it, who would want a car that shifts like this? With a lease, GM gets it back- jerky shifting and all!


Is this your first turbo car?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

JoeCruze said:


> I was able to drive the car to the dealership where I've serviced both my Pontiacs in the past and where I service my Buick Century presently. My regular mechanic there was able to pull a P0796 and P0700 code from his OBDC reader. Unfortunately he's leaving the dealership for a couple days on business and won't have the time to pull the Cruze's Transmission apart before then. I'm having it towed from that dealership to the dealership where I bought the vehicle to have them take care of it there. That dealership will provide me with a rental in the meantime.
> 
> I don't know yet what this overall job will entail or if it will require replacement, but if so, there is no way I will accept a rebuilt transmission. No vehicle should have this major a failure 1 year out the gate.
> 
> @Stacy - I see you are based out of GM Customer Service in Michigan. I don't know if it was asked or not, but should I require your services, are you able to do anything for us Canucks north of the border?



JoeCruze,
I am happy to hear that you are getting your vehicle fixed at the dealership. I am sure they will take good care of you and your vehicle. I am sorry but I am not able to assist Canadian customers. If you require further assistance I would suggest that you contact GM of Canada at 800-263-3777 Monday-Friday between 7:30am-11:30pm or Saturday from 7:30am-6:00pm EST. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Higgs Boson said:


> Is this your first turbo car?



Yes it is, but PLEASE don't tell me that this is how a turbo car is supposed to act because if that is the case, they would NEVER sell any cars!


----------



## JoeCruze (Feb 24, 2011)

The dealership will be concentrating on removing the transmission from the vehicle today. The tool required to open it should be on site tomorrow at which point we should know what actually caused it to fail.


----------



## Higgs Boson (Mar 7, 2012)

Turbo lag is inherent in the design. There is nothing like the responsiveness of a naturally aspirated engine.

There are advantages to turbocharging but if it is your first, I am not surprised by your distaste for the initial lack of response.

If you don't want me to tell you it's how they are supposed to act, I won't. You should know, however, that lag is one of the disadvantages to a turbo system. While the car has potential to make a lot more power with a bigger turbo, the trade off is even MORE lag at the low end of the RPM range.

While "they" sell turbo cars all day, they do not sell nearly as many as naturally aspirated cars, this is for a reason. The public feels the lag in test drives (which I am sure you did before buying it, right?) and decides to go with a different choice, so sales are lower and the manufacturers don't make as many as a result.

Do they sell? yes. So do manual transmissions....but stick shift cars are less than 5% of vehicle sales! Hard to believe with all the people on forums that love standard trans..... But, as I am sure you know, a car forum is not representative of the general driving population.


----------



## Giz (Mar 21, 2012)

I have a 2012 cruze and called the dealer today about the transmission, the answer i got was that it is an adaptive transmission...... I am no expert but i have not heard of this.


----------



## Higgs Boson (Mar 7, 2012)

Giz said:


> I have a 2012 cruze and called the dealer today about the transmission, the answer i got was that it is an adaptive transmission...... I am no expert but i have not heard of this.


well, now you have. ;-) the transmission doesn't adapt but the computer controlling it can and does adjust shift pressures and points in accordance with your driving style.


----------



## Giz (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you very much it is great to know that . I will pass that along to a co-worker who has a 2011 Chevy Malibu and is having the same issue.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Higgs Boson said:


> Turbo lag is inherent in the design. There is nothing like the responsiveness of a naturally aspirated engine.
> 
> There are advantages to turbocharging but if it is your first, I am not surprised by your distaste for the initial lack of response.



Since you seem to be well aware of turbo issues, could you please tell me the *ADVANTAGES* of turbocharging?. It can't be performance OR gas mileage because my 2004 Chevy Aveo is peppier and smoother shifting than this thing I have now. I never gave any thought about a turbo engine. I did not drive it before I bought it. Even if I did and felt the lag and crazy shifting, I would have been told it had an adaptive tranny and that would have been that. Not being an expert in these areas I would not have known any different like many people here. I figured that turbo would just give a bigger boost to a little 4 cyl. engine. I had a supercharged Buick Riviera several years back and figured that it just added a little something to the engine.

You are saying that ALL the EXPENSIVE cars on the market that are tubos, act like this? I find that very hard to believe, but I will defer to you because I have NO clue!


----------



## Higgs Boson (Mar 7, 2012)

I'll get back to you tomorrow because I'm on my phone right now and it will be too late to log on later. In the mean time might I suggest google? It can at least open the door for you and maybe you can develop some specific questions.... Turbocharging is my favorite type of forced induction. However, for a daily driver u can't beat natural aspiration. Getting amazing gas mileage and still having just enough power to merge on the highway isn't easy and that's when the turbo comes in handy in this application. I'll get back to you tomorrow, there is too much to say to say it from a phone.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Higgs Boson said:


> I'll get back to you tomorrow because I'm on my phone right now and it will be too late to log on later. In the mean time might I suggest google? It can at least open the door for you and maybe you can develop some specific questions.... Turbocharging is my favorite type of forced induction. However, for a daily driver u can't beat natural aspiration. Getting amazing gas mileage and still having just enough power to merge on the highway isn't easy and that's when the turbo comes in handy in this application. I'll get back to you tomorrow, there is too much to say to say it from a phone.


I did Google. I do have another question- WHEN EXACTLY should one FEEL this "turbo lag"? When slowly accelarating from a traffic light OR merging with traffic on the interstate and getting up to speed quickly? Between the sloppy/jerking shifting and the turbo lag, I don't know what I am experiencing. Then, there's the "drive-by-wire" situation too. Combine all three and all I can say is hurry up 2 years and fly by so I can move on to something better! All I know right now is I will NEVER get another turbo, a car with an "adaptive" transmission or a car with "drive-by-wire" if this is what they drive like! I have NEVER had a car like this in my life. Even my POS "award winning" 1999 Chrysler 300M was better than this. That car didn't have mechanical problems, it was everything else that kept breaking, leaking, acting up etc. It went when you stepped on the gas and it shifted fine even with its "learning tranny". Then again, it wasn't a turbo and most likely did NOT have "drive-by-wire"!

All these Porsches and Saabs etc. with turbos act like this or the more expensive the car, the less the lag?


----------



## george__ (Mar 23, 2012)

Is this issue gone in the 2012 models?


----------



## JoeCruze (Feb 24, 2011)

So the service manager has confirmed my transmission was slipping when it would shift into 4th gear. They will be replacing an Electronic Solenoid that was leaking and the Clutch Pack but the parts are about a 7 - 10 day wait away. No other damage to the transmission can be seen at this point.

I'm glad that I've purchased extended warranty on this car that will keep it covered for as long as I'm paying for it. Something tells me I'm going to need it.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> I did Google. I do have another question- WHEN EXACTLY should one FEEL this "turbo lag"? When slowly accelarating from a traffic light OR merging with traffic on the interstate and getting up to speed quickly? Between the sloppy/jerking shifting and the turbo lag, I don't know what I am experiencing. Then, there's the "drive-by-wire" situation too. Combine all three and all I can say is hurry up 2 years and fly by so I can move on to something better! All I know right now is I will NEVER get another turbo, a car with an "adaptive" transmission or a car with "drive-by-wire" if this is what they drive like! I have NEVER had a car like this in my life. Even my POS "award winning" 1999 Chrysler 300M was better than this. That car didn't have mechanical problems, it was everything else that kept breaking, leaking, acting up etc. It went when you stepped on the gas and it shifted fine even with its "learning tranny". Then again, it wasn't a turbo and most likely did NOT have "drive-by-wire"!
> 
> All these Porsches and Saabs etc. with turbos act like this or the more expensive the car, the less the lag?


Good luck finding a car without turbo, drive by wire or adaptive transmission.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Higgs Boson (Mar 7, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> I did Google. I do have another question- WHEN EXACTLY should one FEEL this "turbo lag"? When slowly accelarating from a traffic light OR merging with traffic on the interstate and getting up to speed quickly? Between the sloppy/jerking shifting and the turbo lag, I don't know what I am experiencing. Then, there's the "drive-by-wire" situation too. Combine all three and all I can say is hurry up 2 years and fly by so I can move on to something better! All I know right now is I will NEVER get another turbo, a car with an "adaptive" transmission or a car with "drive-by-wire" if this is what they drive like! I have NEVER had a car like this in my life. Even my POS "award winning" 1999 Chrysler 300M was better than this. That car didn't have mechanical problems, it was everything else that kept breaking, leaking, acting up etc. It went when you stepped on the gas and it shifted fine even with its "learning tranny". Then again, it wasn't a turbo and most likely did NOT have "drive-by-wire"!
> 
> All these Porsches and Saabs etc. with turbos act like this or the more expensive the car, the less the lag?


High end cars have lag, too.

I wouldn't call a Saab a high end car though, more like a shiny POS....but that's another thread....

It sounds like this is just a case of "I'm not used to this." You may have to change your driving style. I would recommend you get a tune, maybe from the VT guy since you are in CT....Drive by wire response can be tightened up, trans and engine properties can be changed within the mechanical abilities of each, then you have to change parts when you want to exceed those limits.

If you liked the 99 300M, I really don't know what to tell you. ;-)

If you are looking for a car that gets 40MPG as a priority and has merging power secondary, the Cruze is a nice choice. If you want something with a linear power band, power to pass at will with your eyes closed, with decent mileage but closer to 30MPG, most of the 6 cylinder choices out there will work. If you want to have a really good time, sideways if desired, get a V8....

Turbo lag is caused by having a very small engine (1.4 liters is ungodly tiny) that doesn't have the power to pull the car without the boost of the turbo. Until the turbo kicks in you don't really move, lol....that's what 20k/40MPG gets you.

Will the twin turbo V8 2012 M5 have lag? Yes, but not to the extent of the Cruze, and since the V8 will have more power by itself than most people ever experience in another car, they will usually never notice it. But, alas, you can have 5 Cruze's for one M5.

Also, there are twin scroll turbos, sequential turbo set ups, etc, etc to try and get a more linear power band from the system. A small engine with turbo is going to be laggy, but it does provide great mileage at part throttle. That's the point of the Cruze. It's not a Grand Marquis, cruiser boat with a big engine that glides effortlessly from NYC to LA.


----------



## Higgs Boson (Mar 7, 2012)

JoeCruze said:


> So the service manager has confirmed my transmission was slipping when it would shift into 4th gear. They will be replacing an Electronic Solenoid that was leaking and the Clutch Pack but the parts are about a 7 - 10 day wait away. No other damage to the transmission can be seen at this point.
> 
> I'm glad that I've purchased extended warranty on this car that will keep it covered for as long as I'm paying for it. Something tells me I'm going to need it.


Well, it IS a Chevrolet..... ;-)

I prefer Chevrolets as my personal drivers and yep, they break all the time. Still better than driving a plain vanilla toyota, IMO. Hey, wait, Toyotas break too!!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

JoeCruze said:


> So the service manager has confirmed my transmission was slipping when it would shift into 4th gear. They will be replacing an Electronic Solenoid that was leaking and the Clutch Pack but the parts are about a 7 - 10 day wait away. No other damage to the transmission can be seen at this point.
> 
> I'm glad that I've purchased extended warranty on this car that will keep it covered for as long as I'm paying for it. Something tells me I'm going to need it.




JoeCruze,
It is good to hear that your dealer was able to find the problem. I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of this issue. If you have any further questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Higgs Boson said:


> High end cars have lag, too.
> 
> I wouldn't call a Saab a high end car though, more like a shiny POS....but that's another thread....
> 
> It sounds like this is just a case of "I'm not used to this." You may have to change your driving style. I would recommend you get a tune, maybe from the VT guy since you are in CT....Drive by wire response can be tightened up, trans and engine properties can be changed within the mechanical abilities of each, then you have to change parts when you want to exceed those limits.


Thanks for the turbo lesson. I know now that if this is how they act, I will NEVER buy another turbo car. That's a definite. Since my car is a lease, there is NO way I am going to spend ANY money to change the way the car reacts because GM should have done that to begin with, not some "tune" guy. Besides, any modification would most likely void the warranty.



> If you liked the 99 300M, I really don't know what to tell you. ;-)


I *HOPE *you were kidding. That 300M was the most troublesome car I have EVER owned in all my decades of buying new cars! Chrysler is ALSO on that list of *NEVER* again. In the 3 years that I had that car, Chrysler spent approximately $3,600 in WARRANTY repairs! THAT I know for a FACT because I met someone in a car forum who worked for Chrysler at the time and told me that if I sent him my VIN he would look it up for me! Sure enough, when he e-mailed me the list with the dollar amounts, they ALL matched up to my service repair orders! I could not file for Lemon Law because it was NEVER the same issues that kept happening. It was a real nightmare between the "5-STAR" Chrysler dealers and their NO NOTHING factory reps! I eventually made contact with Chrysler corporate in Auburn Hills to get my issues attended to instead of receiving excuse after excuse after excuse from the dealers! Corporate couldn't have been nicer!




> Turbo lag is caused by having a very small engine (1.4 liters is ungodly tiny) that doesn't have the power to pull the car without the boost of the turbo. Until the turbo kicks in you don't really move, lol....that's what 20k/40MPG gets you.


I WISH I got that kind of mileage with this 4 banger! I would be thrilled with high 20's! At any rate, like the saying goes, live and learn! So far, I have learned no Chrysler products, no turbos, no drive-by-wire and no adaptive/learning transmission. Give me a transmission that KNOWS all by itself how to shift and when without jerking me around. In 23 months or soone, if GM does more pull aheads with leases, this car will be gone and forgotten and I will move on to something else. Maybe I'll go back to the Malibu because my 2008 Malibu had NONE of these issues so I assume it had a regular transmission and no drive-by-wire because when I stepped on the gas, the car moved with no hesitation/lack of response. The ONLY reason I didn't get another Malibu is because it would have looked EXACTLY like the one I was turning in. There was no outward change between the 2008 and the 2011. Then again, I really like the Cadillac CTS or even the new ATS IF it comes out in a 2-door. We'll see what happens in the next 2 years.

Thanks again.


----------



## cruzincajun (Aug 22, 2011)

I am waiting to see if GM is going to make the opposed piston engine available in the near future. This engine can double gas mileage and has been around for a long time, just not small. I think it has to run on diesel, tho. Navstar has a deal to manufacture them so I am hoping the engine is an option in the near future. I am going back to a small pick-up if they can increase milage.


----------



## JoeCruze (Feb 24, 2011)

Not to be rude (remember - I'm Canadian  ) Stacy but I'm sorry if I do not share your same cheery disposition. I feel extremely let down. This is the car that was voted "Car of the year". This is the car that was supposed to save the reputation of GM following the billion dollar bailouts. This is the car that was vigorously test driven over 400,000 KM to prove to the consumer that GM was worth saving. This is the car that broke down on the side of the road with less than 25,000KM on it.

GM needs to figure out what is the root cause of the problem and provide a viable solution. Transmission failure so early in a vehicle's life is a pretty serious design defect if you ask me. But before GM can get to that point, first they need to ADMIT there is a problem. They need to pay attention to the consumers who are saying over and over again, "there's high revs" and "it's not shifting right", rather than just constantly shrugging it off.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

JoeCruze said:


> Not to be rude (remember - I'm Canadian  ) Stacy but I'm sorry if I do not share your same cheery disposition. I feel extremely let down. This is the car that was voted "Car of the year". This is the car that was supposed to save the reputation of GM following the billion dollar bailouts. This is the car that was vigorously test driven over 400,000 KM to prove to the consumer that GM was worth saving. This is the car that broke down on the side of the road with less than 25,000KM on it.
> 
> GM needs to figure out what is the root cause of the problem and provide a viable solution. Transmission failure so early in a vehicle's life is a pretty serious design defect if you ask me. But before GM can get to that point, first they need to ADMIT there is a problem. They need to pay attention to the consumers who are saying over and over again, "there's high revs" and "it's not shifting right", rather than just constantly shrugging it off.


...not "shooting the messenger" but, Amen!


----------



## sheleb1 (Sep 16, 2011)

JoeCruze said:


> Not to be rude (remember - I'm Canadian  ) Stacy but I'm sorry if I do not share your same cheery disposition. I feel extremely let down. This is the car that was voted "Car of the year". This is the car that was supposed to save the reputation of GM following the billion dollar bailouts. This is the car that was vigorously test driven over 400,000 KM to prove to the consumer that GM was worth saving. This is the car that broke down on the side of the road with less than 25,000KM on it.
> 
> GM needs to figure out what is the root cause of the problem and provide a viable solution. Transmission failure so early in a vehicle's life is a pretty serious design defect if you ask me. But before GM can get to that point, first they need to ADMIT there is a problem. They need to pay attention to the consumers who are saying over and over again, "there's high revs" and "it's not shifting right", rather than just constantly shrugging it off.


Right on Brother!!!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

JoeCruze said:


> Not to be rude (remember - I'm Canadian  ) Stacy but I'm sorry if I do not share your same cheery disposition. I feel extremely let down. This is the car that was voted "Car of the year". This is the car that was supposed to save the reputation of GM following the billion dollar bailouts. This is the car that was vigorously test driven over 400,000 KM to prove to the consumer that GM was worth saving. This is the car that broke down on the side of the road with less than 25,000KM on it.
> 
> GM needs to figure out what is the root cause of the problem and provide a viable solution. Transmission failure so early in a vehicle's life is a pretty serious design defect if you ask me. But before GM can get to that point, first they need to ADMIT there is a problem. They need to pay attention to the consumers who are saying over and over again, "there's high revs" and "it's not shifting right", rather than just constantly shrugging it off.


I AGREE with you 100%! There is DEFINITELY something wrong with these transmissions no matter what the "experts" here are telling us about all these clutches and when this one catches and shifts to another gear and all this other CRAP! THERE IS SOMETHING WRONG WITH THESE TRANSMISSIONS!


----------



## JoeCruze (Feb 24, 2011)

Not to mention, here is a car whose resale value has significantly dropped literally overnight because a carfax report will red flag any prospective buyer of a transmission failure.

Any way I look at it, I'm standing to lose. I can't sell it and expect to get a decent price. If I keep it, can I be confident it won't so severely fail me again?


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

JoeCruze said:


> Not to mention, here is a car whose resale value has significantly dropped literally overnight because a carfax report will red flag any prospective buyer of a transmission failure.
> 
> Any way I look at it, I'm standing to lose. I can't sell it and expect to get a decent price. If I keep it, can I be confident it won't so severely fail me again?


This is EXACTLY why I LEASE my cars!!!! GM gets it back in February 2014! Transmission or no transmission, it's theirs! I REFUSE to take any loss because of their incompetence or using us as guinea pigs!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

JoeCruze said:


> Not to be rude (remember - I'm Canadian  ) Stacy but I'm sorry if I do not share your same cheery disposition. I feel extremely let down. This is the car that was voted "Car of the year". This is the car that was supposed to save the reputation of GM following the billion dollar bailouts. This is the car that was vigorously test driven over 400,000 KM to prove to the consumer that GM was worth saving. This is the car that broke down on the side of the road with less than 25,000KM on it.
> 
> GM needs to figure out what is the root cause of the problem and provide a viable solution. Transmission failure so early in a vehicle's life is a pretty serious design defect if you ask me. But before GM can get to that point, first they need to ADMIT there is a problem. They need to pay attention to the consumers who are saying over and over again, "there's high revs" and "it's not shifting right", rather than just constantly shrugging it off.




JoeCruze,
I can understand the concern and I would just like you know that you can rest assured knowing that I am making a note of your comments. Your feedback is appreciated and I am recording these concerns so that they are distributed to the proper departments. Please feel free to keep me posted on your progress.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> I AGREE with you 100%! There is DEFINITELY something wrong with these transmissions no matter what the "experts" here are telling us about all these clutches and when this one catches and shifts to another gear and all this other CRAP! THERE IS SOMETHING WRONG WITH THESE TRANSMISSIONS!


Fully agreed! All you need to do is drive a 2012 for a bit and you can easily notice the difference in smoothness, shift change and response. I too am convinced there are some issues with this transmission and will be letting my dealer know. Again. Please not this as well Stacy. I'm having the same problems that everyone here has had, minus the total failure. But I wouldn't be surprised if that happened. Matter of fact I wish it happened. Simply to rub it in the dealers and GMs faces. Also I would settle for something to less than a brand new transmission. A 2012 one at that, fitted to my 2011!!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

CHUV said:


> Fully agreed! All you need to do is drive a 2012 for a bit and you can easily notice the difference in smoothness, shift change and response. I too am convinced there are some issues with this transmission and will be letting my dealer know. Again. Please not this as well Stacy. I'm having the same problems that everyone here has had, minus the total failure. But I wouldn't be surprised if that happened. Matter of fact I wish it happened. Simply to rub it in the dealers and GMs faces. Also I would settle for something to less than a brand new transmission. A 2012 one at that, fitted to my 2011!!



FULLY AGREED! Mine is a lease, so I am NOT as concerned as the poor people who bought theirs. Surely their resale value will be affected. I am ALSO convinced that the crappy gas mileage that I get is due to this crazy shifting and NOT how I drive or what kind of gas I use! If I got out all my gas slips for the past year, my average speed is about 25 MPH -IF that!

IF GM was concerned about our complaints, all they have to do is have their "transmission experts" come here and read these comments. They would NOT need Stacey to make note of them and send them on to the proper departments!


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> FULLY AGREED! Mine is a lease, so I am NOT as concerned as the poor people who bought theirs. Surely their resale value will be affected. I am ALSO convinced that the crappy gas mileage that I get is due to this crazy shifting and NOT how I drive or what kind of gas I use! If I got out all my gas slips for the past year, my average speed is about 25 MPH -IF that!
> 
> IF GM was concerned about our complaints, all they have to do is have their "transmission experts" come here and read these comments. They would NOT need Stacey to make note of them and send them on to the proper departments!


You're right. I get the same crappy MPG!!!! I've been keeping track since I got the car using an app and I only 26!! And I'm not an aggressive driver. If anything I use many of the gas saving techniques and still nothing more than 26. AND its 70% highway!!! Thanks man, you just made me realize another major issue.


----------



## sheleb1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Granted, the mileage for cars with the 2011 transmission is probably not what was advertized, and the shifting is jerky, etc. But I think the main issue with this transmission is with regards to SAFETY. When you’re trying to merge into fast moving traffic (from a stop) and sometimes all you get is a bunch of engine noise, and hardly any acceleration, it doesn’t matter how much hp or torque the engine produces, because it just doesn’t get transferred to the tires when you need it! And it wouldn’t matter how many airbags this car has if a transport truck nails you because it can’t slow down fast enough to avoid ramming you.

From my experience, I know now that I need a huge gap in traffic, and the engine needs to be well warmed up to merge safely. But my point is that the acceleration is UNPREDICTABLE (due to a combination of various dynamic reasons such as engine temp, outside temp, abnormally high rpm, possible gear slipping), and therefore I feel creates a real safety concern.

As a side note though, during the recent warm spell (with summer-like temperatures), I did notice that the lack of acceleration (with the engine not completely at full operating temp) was noticeably reduced. But unfortunately, up here in Sudbury, temps are more winter-like for 2/3 of the year.

If the issues with the transmission were fixed, I’d be very happy with my Cruze (2011 LT). There are a lot of positives to this car, but the transmission issue just trumps them all in my opinion. 

It would be great if GM could do an ‘approved’ tune to the affected transmissions (not just that flash thing if your VIN is < a specific number). I keep reading here that people who have had their engines Trifecta tuned are very happy with the results. I’m sure that the GM engineers could do something similar, while keep engine output the same. This solution would be far less costly than a complete transmission change, and we’d all end up with a great car!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

sheleb1 said:


> Granted, the mileage for cars with the 2011 transmission is probably not what was advertized, and the shifting is jerky, etc. But I think the main issue with this transmission is with regards to SAFETY. When you’re trying to merge into fast moving traffic (from a stop) and sometimes all you get is a bunch of engine noise, and hardly any acceleration, it doesn’t matter how much hp or torque the engine produces, because it just doesn’t get transferred to the tires when you need it! And it wouldn’t matter how many airbags this car has if a transport truck nails you because it can’t slow down fast enough to avoid ramming you.
> 
> From my experience, I know now that I need a huge gap in traffic, and the engine needs to be well warmed up to merge safely. But my point is that the acceleration is UNPREDICTABLE (due to a combination of various dynamic reasons such as engine temp, outside temp, abnormally high rpm, possible gear slipping), and therefore I feel creates a real safety concern.
> 
> ...


I HAVE to agree with EVERYTHING that you have said here EXCEPT for one thing- lack of action when stepping on the gas and pulling into traffic. I *DID* have that and it *WAS* scary as **** because I would have to floor it to get it to move! When I brought it in last month for the two recalls that I received months ago, they did this to my car- *N4199 Instrument Cluster Reprogramming with SPS 1317 WC 0.40 CC:0521 FC:9096. *I have NO clue what it means, but it *SEEMS* to have cured *THAT* particular problem. I don't drive that much and it isn't often where I have to pull out into traffic where there is no traffic light, but the "problem" seems to be gone?

That said- the crappy shifting and the poor gas mileage remain.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

sheleb1 said:


> It would be great if GM could do an ‘approved’ tune to the affected transmissions (not just that flash thing if your VIN is < a specific number). I keep reading here that people who have had their engines Trifecta tuned are very happy with the results. I’m sure that the GM engineers could do something similar, while keep engine output the same. This solution would be far less costly than a complete transmission change, and we’d all end up with a great car!



Take note of that Stacy!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

sheleb1 said:


> Granted, the mileage for cars with the 2011 transmission is probably not what was advertized, and the shifting is jerky, etc. But I think the main issue with this transmission is with regards to SAFETY. When you’re trying to merge into fast moving traffic (from a stop) and sometimes all you get is a bunch of engine noise, and hardly any acceleration, it doesn’t matter how much hp or torque the engine produces, because it just doesn’t get transferred to the tires when you need it! And it wouldn’t matter how many airbags this car has if a transport truck nails you because it can’t slow down fast enough to avoid ramming you.
> 
> From my experience, I know now that I need a huge gap in traffic, and the engine needs to be well warmed up to merge safely. But my point is that the acceleration is UNPREDICTABLE (due to a combination of various dynamic reasons such as engine temp, outside temp, abnormally high rpm, possible gear slipping), and therefore I feel creates a real safety concern.
> 
> ...



sheleb1,
I would like to thank you for your feed back on this issue. I understand your frustration with this. I have documented these concerns and suggestions. I would suggest that you contact GM of Canada at 800-263-3777, Monday-Friday 7:30am-11:30pm or Saturday 7:30am-6:00pm EST. with this information as well. They are also able to set up a case for you with GM for your vehicle issues. Again I would like to thank you for taking your time to share this feedback. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

JoeCruze said:


> Not to be rude (remember - I'm Canadian  ) Stacy but I'm sorry if I do not share your same cheery disposition. I feel extremely let down. This is the car that was voted "Car of the year". This is the car that was supposed to save the reputation of GM following the billion dollar bailouts. This is the car that was vigorously test driven over 400,000 KM to prove to the consumer that GM was worth saving. This is the car that broke down on the side of the road with less than 25,000KM on it.
> 
> GM needs to figure out what is the root cause of the problem and provide a viable solution. Transmission failure so early in a vehicle's life is a pretty serious design defect if you ask me. But before GM can get to that point, first they need to ADMIT there is a problem. They need to pay attention to the consumers who are saying over and over again, "there's high revs" and "it's not shifting right", rather than just constantly shrugging it off.


I just want to say that you said my exact feelings. I am GM for life, but I am sick of paying for cars that break, get recalled all the time, and lose $5K in value in 6 months of the model year. I had a Honda Element that I paid $25K for, put 3 years and 36K miles on it and got $21K trade in at the Chevy dealer and they sold it for $22.5, I had so much equity, the thing that is sad, my Cruze is only 9 months old, the dealership offered me $5500 under what I paid. IT IS A JOKE!!!! They need to stop all the incentives. Build a GREAT car, people will want them because they are GREAT not because they are $2500 off or $7000 off. Now that I know there is a REP on here, I will speak out more often. Also, with GM KNOWING the 2011 and early 2012 Cruzes have clutch issues and are dancing around them is really bad. I remember reading that GM's top priority was customer service and great expectations after the bailout, I have yet to see this, seems the same to me.
Later,
Steve


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

InsaneSpeed said:


> I just want to say that you said my exact feelings. I am GM for life, but I am sick of paying for cars that break, get recalled all the time, and lose $5K in value in 6 months of the model year. I had a Honda Element that I paid $25K for, put 3 years and 36K miles on it and got $21K trade in at the Chevy dealer and they sold it for $22.5, I had so much equity, the thing that is sad, my Cruze is only 9 months old, the dealership offered me $5500 under what I paid. IT IS A JOKE!!!! They need to stop all the incentives. Build a GREAT car, people will want them because they are GREAT not because they are $2500 off or $7000 off. Now that I know there is a REP on here, I will speak out more often. Also, with GM KNOWING the 2011 and early 2012 Cruzes have clutch issues and are dancing around them is really bad. I remember reading that GM's top priority was customer service and great expectations after the bailout, I have yet to see this, seems the same to me.
> Later,
> Steve


Steve-

It's just like what comes out of the mouths of politicians- ALL TALK, NO ACTION, ALL LIES!


----------



## Ragin Cajun (Feb 11, 2012)

I am also concerned with the transmission on our 2011 LTZ. The car just doesnt respond when you floor the pedal. It seems to take at least 2 seconds before it decides what gear it should downshift to and then perform the shift. It seems very dangerous to me. I told my wife to be very careful with it and not to get herself into a position where she would need instant acceleration. Mines going to the dealer next week. Im hoping a reflash or new software will help.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...it's a real problem that "new" GM doesn't seem to want to overtly acknowledge _or_ rectify! Sounds like the "old" GM all over again.

...and, interestingly, they *did* change things in the 2012 transmissions--both mechanically and electrically (programming)!?!?


----------



## JoeCruze (Feb 24, 2011)

I picked up my repaired Cruze from the dealership yesterday. I've been 'warned' - "There's entirely new brains in there, so it's going to have to relearn your habits" and to expect minor performance issues until things smooth out. Shifting was noticeably smoother and there was not as much jerkiness happening between shifts. All things considered, it was running a h311 of alot smoother than what it was compared to the day I initially drove it off the lot. However, the revs are still questionable and perhaps still a little too high for my liking. Between the dealership and my house involves some highway driving, and when I was doing speeds of 95 - 100 Kph, the engine was purring nicely along at around 2500 - 2700 RPM. At coasting speeds of 115 - 120 Kph on smooth flat terrain, it was as high as 3100 - 3200 RPM. I'll have it back to my regular driving to work routine starting tomorrow, and I also have a business trip to Toronto coming up in a couple weeks, so I'll have more information to report after that time.

The flash updates they did to the computer to improve the transmission shift timing was released as a "Technical Bulletin", but in my opinion should be made subject to a recall. Either that, or GM should be taking a more active approach by just directing the technicians into just DOING IT as part of the regular maintenance when people bring them in for their oil change or the 2 recall notices already in effect. As I said initially, when I did bring it for my oil change and commented on the choppiness of the transmission, the techs just shrugged it off and said - "Oh, that's just the way it is". They did not offer to apply the updates, or were too lazy, or were uninformed as to the existence of the update, and look what it lead to. Look what IT WILL lead to for others.

As it is, from this day forward, I'm making it my personal goal to approach any Cruze driver I see and question their experience and inform them of mine. I'm telling them if they don't like the way it's behaving...take it to the dealer and BE PERSISTENT UNTIL THEY ACT, ESPECIALLY IF IT'S STILL UNDER WARRANTY WHILE YOU STILL CAN, otherwise face the consequence later. Buy the extended powertrain warranty if you're still able, because you're most probably going to need it down the road.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...100% agree! If *Microsoft* can _automatically_ provide "upgrades" to software you've bought, then *GM* could similarly _install_ "upgrades" to THEIR software for the car you bought from them when you visit their stealerships!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...100% agree! If *Microsoft* can _automatically_ provide "upgrades" to software you've bought, then *GM* could similarly _install_ "upgrades" to THEIR software for the car your bought from them when you visit their stealerships!


I agree, but you must remember that GM has a corporate history of being SLOW to change. The old joke used to be that it would take GM six months to call a fire drill, because EVERYONE up and down the decision chain has to review, assess, determine, and sign off on any decision.

I still think that the vast majority of Chevy service departments are unable/unwilling to deal with the Cruze properly. Someone correct me if I am wrong, but the Cruze appears to be the most electronically (and maybe mechanically) complex car Chevy builds. I don't think the service departments are able to properly service one. The service department is typically a seperate business unit in a dealership and is usually run as a profit center. The Service Manager is the one person responsible for how his show runs, so it may not be a priority to be up to spec. on the Cruze. The body shop and the parts department can really impact the bottom line, so there may be focus away from the service department and its limited profit margins. 

I know, the Volt is more technical, but there are so few of them to have problems and need service. The Volt forums seem to be devoid of service related problems, especially compared to what we see here. I'll climb down from my soapbox now.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

JoeCruze said:


> As it is, from this day forward, I'm making it my personal goal to approach any Cruze driver I see and question their experience and inform them of mine. I'm telling them if they don't like the way it's behaving...take it to the dealer and BE PERSISTENT UNTIL THEY ACT, ESPECIALLY IF IT'S STILL UNDER WARRANTY WHILE YOU STILL CAN, otherwise face the consequence later. Buy the extended powertrain warranty if you're still able, because you're most probably going to need it down the road.


JoeCruze-

Good luck with the repair. Can't wait to see how this tranny works now. I have spoken to several Cruze "strangers" also to ask about their tranny. They all have experienced the things we talk about here. They were all 2011 owners. My brother just leased a 2012 Cruze turbo and says it shifts smoothly. He lives in another state, but I will be seeing him on Easter Sunday and will be driving his car to see for myself.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Ragin Cajun said:


> I am also concerned with the transmission on our 2011 LTZ. The car just doesnt respond when you floor the pedal. It seems to take at least 2 seconds before it decides what gear it should downshift to and then perform the shift. It seems very dangerous to me. I told my wife to be very careful with it and not to get herself into a position where she would need instant acceleration. Mines going to the dealer next week. Im hoping a reflash or new software will help.




Ragin Cajun,
I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your visit to the dealership. In the meantime if you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## sheleb1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Stacy,
Thanks for your documentation of my concerns and suggestions. I hope it gets to the right people, and proves useful for some positive action from your end.

A couple months ago I did bring my transmission concerns to my local dealer, but in the end, nothing was done about it. I will take you up on your suggestion though, and bring this issue up with GM Canada.
Thanks again,
Sheleb1


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> Steve-
> 
> It's just like what comes out of the mouths of politicians- ALL TALK, NO ACTION, ALL LIES!


I agree with you 100%. The sad thing is my comment about the clutch issue was passed up again, they probably are told to not talk about it. It is sad that my dealership knows of the issue but cannot do anything about it. I have overcome the issue by changing my driving habbits, but still want it fixed. I really like our Cruze, and selling products for them but I hope they are not another Cobalt.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Stacy,
I am not far from GM in Detroit, I would love to come up there and have a round table meeting with you and some executives about what people really want and how to actually be honest with us. Also, we could talk about making it right and saving GM in the best interest of GM from a consumers point of view. Most executives lose track and the meaning of what it is to be a consumer after years of just worrying about the bonuses.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

InsaneSpeed said:


> Stacy,
> I am not far from GM in Detroit, I would love to come up there and have a round table meeting with you and some executives about what people really want and how to actually be honest with us. Also, we could talk about making it right and saving GM in the best interest of GM from a consumers point of view. Most executives lose track and the meaning of what it is to be a consumer after years of just worrying about the bonuses.
> Thanks,
> Steve



InsaneSpeed,
I understand your frustration with this. Unfortunately I unable to set up such a meeting. I am happy to listen to any of your feedback, comments and/or opinions that you have and pass them along. You can do this out on the forum or you can do so by sending me a PM. I look forward to hearing from you. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

InsaneSpeed said:


> Stacy,
> I am not far from GM in Detroit, I would love to come up there and have a round table meeting with you and some executives about what people really want and how to actually be honest with us. Also, we could talk about making it right and saving GM in the best interest of GM from a consumers point of view. Most executives lose track and the meaning of what it is to be a consumer after years of just worrying about the bonuses.
> Thanks,
> Steve


:signlol: I had a good laugh after reading this! It's a GREAT idea, BUT it will NEVER come to fruition! Do you REALLY think that the GM executives are interested in what you think or I think? NO WAY! Your last sentence is what THEY are all about! They are in their IVORY TOWERS, completely out of touch, and that's where they'll stay!


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

I know it would not happen, but would be there if they invited me. I could give input on more than customer service, I am also trained in lean manufacturing and production, would love to go inside the lordstown plant.
Later,
Steve


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

InsaneSpeed said:


> I know it would not happen, but would be there if they invited me. I could give input on more than customer service, I am also trained in lean manufacturing and production, would love to go inside the lordstown plant.
> Later,
> Steve


Too bad steve they need your input

h3llion


----------



## SweetMadamBlue (Apr 3, 2012)

For those who have had their transmission reflashed, do you have a better fuel economy now?
I am thinking of bringin my car to the dealer to have it reflashed, when I let off the gas and come to DFCO my car is slowing down too much, I almost hit my head on the steering wheel... :S


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

SweetMadamBlue said:


> For those who have had their transmission reflashed, do you have a better fuel economy now?
> I am thinking of bringin my car to the dealer to have it reflashed, when I let off the gas and come to DFCO my car is slowing down too much, I almost hit my head on the steering wheel... :S


If I am not mistaken, the dealer will NOT do a reflash unless your car falls within a certain VIN number range. I wish they could redo mine and make it like day one again and see if that changes anything. I got my car last February 2011. The reflash for the transmission was even BEFORE that time. Good luck.


----------



## SweetMadamBlue (Apr 3, 2012)

I meant reprogrammed.. my bad.. Mine was build March 2011. I hope they will be able to do something, this Eco is not fuel efficient as it suppose to.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

SweetMadamBlue said:


> I meant reprogrammed.. my bad.. Mine was build March 2011. I hope they will be able to do something, this Eco is not fuel efficient as it suppose to.


Reflash or reprogram- I think it's still the same thing?


----------



## Denver Bob (Jun 14, 2012)

I have a 2011 LT2 with 31,000 miles. Recently took it to a chevy dealer to change transmission fluid and filter Since there is no transmission dip stick to check fluid color or smell. They found out that you can't change the fluid or filter as on a normal car.
The engine must be pulled to service the transmission which is recommended at 100,000 miles. No one had previously asked to have fluid changed and they didn't know anything about it. I could not get a price/cost for the 100,000 mile service.
Everyone buying a Cruze should be made aware of this hidden, future cost.


----------



## BlakeK (Sep 3, 2012)

I have owned my 2011 Cruze LTRS for about a year and 3 months, I have just over 15K on the odometer and it has lagged and shuttered from a standstill since I bought the vehicle. Today for the first time I had a stall when the light changed from red to green, the car just died like you let the clutch out without giving it any gas. I Have been reading this problem and called my dealership, but because it's labor day, they're closed. After reading everything on here and the response GM has given people (none) it hurts me to say that they probably won't do anything about it until someone gets into a traffic crash due to the vehicle's hesitation or stalling. I love the past chevy vehicles I have owned (98 Camaro Z/28 and a 05 2500HD) but I have done nothing but regret the day that I traded my truck in for the cruze. I went to try and trade it in on something different, and found that I'm pretty much out of luck due to the SIGNIFICANT drop in resale value on these cars when you drive it off the lot. Thanks a lot chevy...


----------

